# navigation systems like Garmin



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I repair machines for a living and am considering a new BIG customer. The trouble is finding their buildings. it hard to read a map while driving, and looking for buildings... Saving serarching time equals big bucks. My current charge is $90 a hour.

anyone use a navigation system, where you enter the address where you are going and the box gives you audio commands coordinated with GPS to get you to your destination.

garmin might be one. Its been of interest for a long time. Wonder if I could rent one to try it?

anyone use one of these?

I have probably spent a couple YEARS of work time searching for ciustomers over the 30 years I have done this It will be 30 years in october. Time sure goes by fast

No doubt more the


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Incidently I got interested in new business after finding my one competior is charging $250 for the first hour of labor. losing my biggest customer helped too. they decided to bid out what I sold them for over 15 years buying direct from the manufacturer.....

Its been a devastating event So i am in need of new customers.
or a job bagging groceries. 

My entire life has been fixing machines.... and selling supplies for what I service


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Get yourself a laptop and one of these:
http://www.delorme.com/earthmatelt20/

I used a similar system repairing comercial satellite systems all over the state of Florida and it always got me to my destination. Can't beat the price.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

will that unit give audio directions as you go? I really like the idea of entering the destination and being told what to do.. guess its having been married

i guess a laptop would make entering addresses easier


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yep to all


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

I use a Garmin StreetPilot III. It does all that, but the maps aren't always up to date, and don't include info on constuction or street closures. I use mine for interstate travel, and it's good for alerting you what lane to be in for exits or freeway mergers and splits.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> will that unit give audio directions as you go? I really like the idea of entering the destination and being told what to do...?


Bob, just take your wife along with you. :lol:


> i guess a laptop would make entering addresses easier


With your aging peepers, a laptop-based GPS system would be the way for you to go. Believe me, you'll come to appreciate the big screen.

Except for the the cops and the UPS guy, Richard is the only person ever to show up at my door without asking or directions first. I think he likes being told where to go - too. 

Here's a handy tip: don't give Richard your street address unless your wife knows the secret of adding water to the stew at the last minute when the doorbell rings unexpectedly. :guck: :sure:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I see some list schools as pre located, how does that work?

schools are my customers...

some are very hard to find


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

On the setup of the program if you select Points of Interest (minor) schools are added to the map display.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Richard King said:


> On the setup of the program if you select Points of Interest (minor) schools are added to the map display.


now thats a real plus. schools arent always clearly marked.

few arrows with the school name.

I hate wasting time searching, espically with one way streets etc.

having a laptop might be nice, but fear it would get stolen, some areas are the pits, espically in the inner city.

One day I walked out of a building at noon. The very next day a guy got killed at a drive by at that EXACT SAME SPOT. He was a innocent bystander oif a drive by shooting gone wrong...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Except for the the cops and the UPS guy, Richard is the only person ever to show up at my door without asking or directions first.


So, what were you doing that required the cops to find your place?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> anyone use a navigation system, where you enter the address where you are going and the box gives you audio commands coordinated with GPS to get you to your destination.


I did. Most if not all Nextel phones can download an application called TeleNav that dictates directions to you as you drive, it was a pretty cool application, I forgot how much it costs but I had the free trial when I first got my phone but removed it because it took up so much space.


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

I have been using DeLorme programs for the past 6 years to navigate the backroad's of America in my Motorhome (49 states) with great success. The latest, StreetAtlas 2005, has both voice and graphics to assist me. I primarily use the "Show Turns" feature and not the voice due to engine noise. My laptop sits on my engine cover (Doghouse.) The program is updated annually for about $40. The voice feature announces turns about 1 min. prior to the turn. The program also has a voice command option but again the engine noise is a detriment. SA2005 with a USB connected GPS runs about $140.

If you purchase SA2005 and have any questions about set up, etc. contact me privately.

Some smart a** will ask why not 50 states but I waiting for the bridge!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I used my system to tour from Florida to Minnesnowta to Utah and back to Florida last summer. I put on 7500 miles in 3 weeks and never got lost. Not only did I find Nick's place, but also, a restaraunt in Denver where I met Mark for lunch.



> SA2005 with a USB connected GPS runs about $140.


$99 per the link I provided. A great deal even if I did get mine (a discontiuned Radio Shack model) for $49. Mine goes in the parallel port on the computer and requires 3 AAA batteries to operate. I keep the laptop on the passenger's front seat and it talks to me all the time.


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

$99 per the link I provided. A great deal even if I did get mine (a discontiuned Radio Shack model) for $49. Mine goes in the parallel port on the computer and requires 3 AAA batteries to operate. I keep the laptop on the passenger's front seat and it talks to me all the time.[/QUOTE said:


> $99 is a good price. My new laptop didn't have a parallel port so I had to upgrade to the USB model ($100 just for the GPS unit.) 'Putter provides the power so you never have to worry about batteries going south while you are going north. My previous Earthmate GPS used the serial port for data and PS-2 port for power, again no battery worries.
> 
> My Motorhome never leaves home port w/o my GPS even if I have done the route 10 times before.
> 
> My Geo Cache friend use Garman's but I love my HD screen.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I have and use three styles of GPS systems regularly. I've come to depend on them.

The best I use is a permanent install in my minivan I use for work. I travel multi-states, get assignments at the last minute and need to get there fast. Entering addresses using a touch screen on my dash. Works much better than the voice command I tried with road noise. The directions are map, turn list, and voice command. This is a Kenwood system and it is probably the most expensive, but I rate it the Rolls Royce of GPS systems. I have no complaints on the Kenwood except that it is not portable. It must be permanently installed in your vehicle.

For portability, I used the Delorme system for several years and have the latest upgrades. As Richard King says, it uses the laptop computer. This is a bit cumbersome, awkward, and you'll need to fumble around with it while driving. NOT GOOD! The voice directions are no where near as good as the Kenwood system and the sound is dependent on your laptop's sound system. The big problem I had for trips with the Delorme was the laptop's battery life was always leaving me at a loss so I added power cord car battery supply, read this as more complex junk to have to connect. Finally, the Delorme system itself, while it seems to be the best map program is a bit slow and intermittent in GPS device activation. You will best do the activation, spending about 3-5 minutes setup before you depart. Then enter the address, another couple minutes, and do all the computer stuff to get everything set so it will give you directions. If you are alone, it's a chore. If you have a passenger to work the laptop, it becomes their job. I was never happy with the laptop GPS at all. Too much work!

This year, I discovered a compromise between the Kenwood quality and the laptop portability for rental cars etc. IT the PDA. I used it twice in Las Vegas on convention trips and liked it. The PDA uses a bluetooth and proprietary map software that works. I preloaded the software and a bunch of key area map regions on a 1 G SD ram card. When I get ready to travel with GPS. I stick in the SD ram card in the PDA. Turn on the GPS Bluetooth receiver and wait a few seconds to connect automatically. Then tap the software icon to launch. I enter the destination and that's it. The sound is a bit weak for guidance but I can also activate my Blue tooth hands free and not I hear the directions well. I sit the BT GPS receiver up on the dash near the windshield. I use a rubberband, looped through the AC vent grill to hold the PDA screen in plain sight while I'm driving. It sets up in 1/10th the time of the delorme laptop system and seems to work much better while going down the road. The major drawback from the Kenwood system is the Kenwood is designed to use touch screen address entry, thinks ahead from the database, has a whole selection of memory points for repeats and Points of interest. The PDA's touch screen is too small to accurately enter the destination while driving. 

Also, the PDA GPS can work anywhere. You just turn it on and it can work handheld with the receiver in your shirt pocket. I use the HP system with an IPAQ6315. BTW- the GPS HP receiver is Lithium battery rechargeable using the same charger as the IPAQ which makes for more portability.
The downside of the HP IPAQ GPS is that it's database is smaller for memory and therefore doesn't show the detail of the delorme or the Kenwood, but it has worked well enough to get me to my destination without problems. I have also used it in Flight and it, like the delorme, gives you ground speed and altitude data. My Kenwood gives speed but not altitude information. 
Check out the Kenwood so you can see how it installs. Most people would not go this route because of cost but I had a way to get over half of it paid for so I went for it. Besides, I wanted the other stuff too, DVD player, sound system, and TV in the van.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> As Richard King says, it uses the laptop computer. This is a bit cumbersome, awkward, and you'll need to fumble around with it while driving. NOT GOOD!


I haven't really had to mess with it while driving, at least not if I have entered the addresses properly. With the latest version if you get off track it automatically reroutes you to get you back on track as efficiently as possible, without messing with the computer or keyboard.



> The big problem I had for trips with the Delorme was the laptop's battery life was always leaving me at a loss so I added power cord car battery supply, read this as more complex junk to have to connect.


I solved this with an inverter that plugs into the cigarette lighter in the rear of the Sante Fe. The cables on the inverter and computer supply are long enough that it isn't a problem to use it that way. Works quite well, actually. I never use the laptop battery in the car anymore.


> Finally, the Delorme system itself, while it seems to be the best map program is a bit slow and intermittent in GPS device activation.


I have had the slow start once in a while, but since I upgraded to the 2005 version this hasn't been as much of a problem.


> You will best do the activation, spending about 3-5 minutes setup before you depart. Then enter the address, another couple minutes, and do all the computer stuff to get everything set so it will give you directions.


 I usually enter the address before leaving the house and let it calculate the route. I then carry the laptop to the car and plug everything in. Works pretty well that way.


> If you are alone, it's a chore. If you have a passenger to work the laptop, it becomes their job.


I never have to even look at the laptop until it wakes me up with the voice telling me "where to go". I do watch it much more than I really need to, just to keep an eye on things, but this isn't really necessary.


> I was never happy with the laptop GPS at all. Too much work!


I got my system for $49 (plus the laptop I already had) and love it. My system is the Radio Shack DigiTraveler and was on a closeout when I got it. http://support.radioshack.com/support_tutorials/gps/digi_setuplt_tut.htm
http://www.gpspassion.com/Hardware/Reviews/RSGPS.htm


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I think a portable is better for me, my van is old and it can be used in other vehicles

I also believe a stand alone is better, since I dont have a lap top, and it would be too attractive of a theft target. easier to conceal a navigation system'

since my main customers are schools, and they come pre loaded, it should help a lot. I generally have a rough idea of where the site is but get hung up on the local streets.

The time saved should pay for it fast, at my billable $90 a hour

thanks for the help and keep it coming!


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Bob- you won't regret getting a GPS but if you have a justification for payback as I did, go for a better quality, but slightly more expensive tool than a retrofit on a laptop system. 

Richard- I suppose it's all where you start from. Having the kenwood first has spoiled me. The delorme issues listed I know about and use, such as the inverter. I have a 1300watt inverter in the van but carry a small 300watt cig lighter one on trips. It works well to keep my laptops running on trips. I also have the latest Delorme software but still use the USB wired delorme receiver. I also have the world wide map as well. As you stated, the delorme works ok if you are disposed to making it's use a project, I'm not. I look for ease of use and behind the scenes aid to my work. 

Bob- two suggestions on your quest for a stand alone. Review how easy it is to enter your addresses, and review how you will mount the stand alone in your vehicle. These things can make life with it hell or heaven. I looked for some time for a good way to mount my IPAQ in a rental car with not being satisfied with any of the bulky purchased mounts mostly for the bulk of packing it in my suitcase. I ended up with a rubber band! I have a dash recharge mount with car speaker system connection in my van. So the bulky type mounts aren't so bad as long as you don't need to move it from vehicle to vehicle and carry it in your suitcase.

One more thing, Richard- Not sure what you meant by the delorme doing automatic rerouting when you have to go off course but all GPS should handle that as a general function of the technology. It's one of the cool features. You have to detour because of a problem like road construction and the GPS will constantly update you around the detour. My Kenwood allows you to select whether you want the route shortest distance or quickest time. You enter the settings for your average speed on residential streets, main roads and interstate highways.

Coming soon to certain GPS devices with GPRS and other internet access methods will be the new GPS traffic alert service, currently available in some major cities, like Washingtom DC and LosAngeles. My IPAQ will work with this service since it is also internet access ready using GPRS connect anywhere. What it does is get internet updates and flashes a warning on your map that there is a traffic delay, accident, or road construction detour on your route and allows you to select alternative routes in advance. I saw this demoed on my IPAQ at CES show. Yes, this is another $9.99 per month service.  If your metro areas have this, its something to consider.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

iQue 3200: $350 at Amazon. Palm PDA, GPS, Garmin CitySelect maps.

http://www.garmin.com/products/iQue3200/


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

With moving again I am looking at finding a whole new set of addresses. Not only homes, but hospitals and nursing homes in a number of different cities, probably reaching from Iowa City and De Moines to the Mayo Clinic and associated hospitals in Rochester MN. Yes, I am moving to a small town, but sometimes those are the worst for finding addresses. I did an interim ministry at Fremont Nebraska earlier this year. Population about 20,000. I spent about an hour one day trying to find an address that was on a short stretch of road not connected to the rest of the street of that name. I have a map program on my PDA, but it is now about 4 years old and is out of date. With my new laptop this might be a good time to "upgrade." I am also going to need a new vehicle later this year, and I'm looking at one in particular that has a front passenger seat that folds down, making a desk for the driver. All I would need is a tiedown of some kind to keep the laptop from sliding around.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mikey said:


> iQue 3200: $350 at Amazon. Palm PDA, GPS, Garmin CitySelect maps.
> 
> http://www.garmin.com/products/iQue3200/


Is this a stand alone productr or do you need a laptop to operate it?

It says it requirees windows. I am confused


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Bob- Palm and PPC (Pocket PC aka windowsMobile) both require another PC to do the install of the programs. Once the software is installed, say from a CDROM, your PDA is good to go on its own. In the case of a GPS where large data base of maps may need to be installed, your limits will be the size and number of memory cards in your PDA. Then if you go to a new area of the country, you may need to "install" from your windows PC those new maps from the CD again. My GPS actually comes with a DVD because the data base is so large. I only have parts of it installed.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

What he said.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Mikey said:


> I use a Garmin StreetPilot III. It does all that, but the maps aren't always up to date, and don't include info on constuction or street closures. I use mine for interstate travel, and it's good for alerting you what lane to be in for exits or freeway mergers and splits.


I am looking at the garmin street pilot 3

$400 on e bay. Kinda in my price range Road construction and closings arent real important, most of my searching is local streets trying to find schools.

is this a good price?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=34289&item=5780899099&rd=1


----------

